# Outdoor faucet - repair or replace?



## ETex2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Slow drip on outdoor faucet (wall mount). Appears to be attached to copper pipe with just adhesive of some type (plumber's dope?). It is about 14 years old, on a commercial building.

Is this repairable or will the faucet need to be replaced? The inside wall does not offer any type of access to the pipe. The outside wall is wood siding. The copper pipe appears to have plenty of room to cut and put a new faucet on. Shouldn't the new faucet be sweated on with solder? Tips?

Thanks.


----------



## majakdragon (Jan 18, 2009)

The washer that stops water flow is probably bad, since it is quite old. Repair or replace is your choice. On a commercial building, most at soldered to prevent theft of the whole faucet. You could disassemble it after turning off the water supply to it. Check the condition of the washer and go from there. Most commercial faucets are required to have a back-flow preventer either built-in or installed. This adds to the cost of replacement.


----------

